# Shatty riding



## budlightman (Dec 24, 2006)

So, the other day I was driving across the railroad tracks, and when I went over them, I think something got fucked up, because after I had gone over them it seemed like my car was bouncing like crazy in the back. At first I thought I'd popped my tire but I pulled over and looked and that was fine. So i went home and it looked like the back right side of the car is sitting lower than the other side, and also I pushed down on that side of the trunk and I had to put alot more weight on it for it to go down at all, compared to the left side. And whenever I go over any bumps in the road the whole car bounces for a while. 

Sorry this was so long, but if anyone could suggest anything that would be Great.


----------



## ninjasword71 (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like you may have broken your shock. You need someone to put it on a hoist to check it out.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

well depending on if you want to look at it yourself, here is a pretty well detailed description of how to go about it.

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM><input type='button' name='sized' value='" + getButtonValue("yes") + "' onClick='javascript:window.close();opener.pop(\"" + pc + "\",\"" + tpe + "_" + sze + "\",\"" + getValueToPass("yes") + "\");'></FORM></td>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<td><form><input type='button' value='Close' onClick='javascript:window.close()'/></form></td></tr></table></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<br/>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><font face='Veranda, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif' size='-2'>Copyright © 2002 Delmar, All Rights Reserved.</font></div></body>"); newWindow.document.writeln("</html>"); newWindow.focus(); newWindow.document.close(); newWindow.print(); } function pop_norm(pc, tpe, sze) { newWindow = open("","","directories=no,menubar=yes,toolbar=no,location=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,height=400,width=700,left=50,ScreenX=50,top=120,screenY=120"); newWindow.document.writeln("<html><head><title>


----------

